# Anyone seen Fish Corea tanks for sale?



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Just curious to know if anyone has ever seen tanks made by Fish Corea for sale anywhere in Ontario? It's a chinese company that makes small (5G to 10G) curved glass tanks. Aquatic Kingdom get's them once in a while (next time will be in the fall apparently) and they sell them quite cheap. I'd love to get my hands on one of their tanks, but I don't wanna wait until fall time when Aquatic Kingdom get's their next order.

Btw, here's a picture of what their logo looks like in case that shakes up some memory cells 

http://www.aquax.com/gnuboard4/data/file/flt/2049659687_07a8fac9_1234.JPG

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Your image link didn't come through.

There is a fish store on Church Street just south of Bloor that sells tanks from China that are of a similiar type if I remember correctly.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Have you tried that shop t Dundas and Spadina? Alternatively, any of the stores in the agincourt (North scarborough) area?


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

KnaveTO said:


> Your image link didn't come through.
> 
> There is a fish store on Church Street just south of Bloor that sells tanks from China that are of a similiar type if I remember correctly.


I know exactly which place you're referring too, been a long time since I've been there but I'll look them up and give them a call.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Have you tried that shop t Dundas and Spadina? Alternatively, any of the stores in the agincourt (North scarborough) area?


I didn't know there was a fish store at Dundas and Spadina. Do you know what it's called?

I'm from the west end, so Scarborough is like another country for me . Roughly where is agincourt? Is that a street name or name of an area? I'll try to google it and see what I come up with.

Thanks,
Harry


----------

